# Great Day In The Surf!



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Some friends and I decided to get together and hit up the surf. The goal was to put out a few rods and have a good time, fish or no fish. We were going to yak a few baits out for shark and I was going to try and catch a few pompano for dinner. We all met up around 11am and were greeted by the squawks of seagulls, the crashing of waves, and the presence of sargassum. The first two were nice, the third not so much. We quickly set up and yaked our first bait out only to have the line quickly get covered in the grass. The heavy mono and short rod was not match for the mixture of surf and sargassum. Not to worry, luckily taller rods with heavy duty (fin nor) spinning reels were also brought. What commenced turned out to be a great day in the surf. We ended up landing 3 black tips, one sandbar, 3 pompano, and numerous lady fish Here's the pics I have. There are more pics so hopefully the other guys will post some.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

good looking sharks man where did yall go to catch those? is that pickins


----------



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

Great day! Could do without the sunburn and the chafing but the freezer full of protein shall console me. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

The ten foot leader that travels around the Gulf shall haunt me...


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

what's the etiquette for gutting a shark on the beach. I wouldn't mind trying a black tip if I caught a medium sized one. but don't wanna piss anyone off by leaving guts in the surf if that's not a common practice


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Bag it up


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

missplaced_idahoan said:


> what's the etiquette for gutting a shark on the beach. I wouldn't mind trying a black tip if I caught a medium sized one. but don't wanna piss anyone off by leaving guts in the surf if that's not a common practice


if FWC catches you doing that you are in big trouble.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Actually per the guide book published by the FWC sharks are allowed to be gutted as long as they remain in whole condition (minus the guts). It's on page 13 next to the shark guidelines.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

A little more info

*68B-44.004 Landing in Whole Condition; Transit Through State Waters.
*(1) All sharks harvested from State of Florida waters shall be landed in a whole condition. Except as provided for in subsection (2), the possession, while in or on the waters of the state, on any public or private fishing pier, or on a bridge or catwalk attached to a bridge from which fishing is allowed, of any shark that has had the head removed, been divided, filleted, ground, skinned, finned, or had the caudal (tail) fin removed is prohibited. Mere evisceration or "gutting" of such fish or slicing the base of the caudal fin to bleed the carcass as long as the caudal fin remains attached before landing is not prohibited


----------



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

```

```



flex said:


> I have no idea what I'm talking about


Ftfy


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

konz said:


> Actually per the guide book published by the FWC sharks are allowed to be gutted as long as they remain in whole condition (minus the guts). It's on page 13 next to the shark guidelines.


I think he meant leaving the guts on the beach..... and thanks I didn't think about bagging it.:thumbup:


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

The guts is fish food. Feed it to the minnows, circle of life.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Wasn't bashing flex, just sharing some info.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

PRetty work on the toothy critters.
catch 'em up.


----------

